

The Australian Housing Bubble Has Popped - freakwit
http://www.businessinsider.com/australian-housing-bubble-popped-2011-4

======
light3
That's a very bold thing to claim, Australia is a very big place, cities such
as Sydney and Melbourne were doing well last year, Sydney still reported
positive growth for the last quarter.

Although the Jan/Feb lending figures were indeed indicative of a slowdown, for
NSW(where Sydney is) at least, they have rebounded somewhat in the latest AFG
figures:
[http://corporate.afgonline.com.au/idc/groups/public/document...](http://corporate.afgonline.com.au/idc/groups/public/documents/web_content/mortgageindex-
apr11-nsw.pdf)

AFG is a mortgage broker responsible for 10% of lending in Australia, their
figures are updated monthly and are a good leading indicator of the slower
official government stats.

